# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT JTAG - Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini LTE / Samsung GT-I9195 Repair Dead Boot Supported

## mohamed73

*ORT JTAG - Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini LTE / Samsung GT-I9195 Repair Dead Boot Supported* ORT - JTAG UPDATE [03 March 2014]  Description :   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   Release Notes and Files:   *Samsung_I9195.dll* *Repair Dead Boot**Samsung GT-I9195 / Galaxy S4 Mini LTE  Pinouts*  Repairing Samsung GT-I9195 / Galaxy S4 Mini LTE  Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File "Samsung_I9195.dll" Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair Real JTAG'ers :    ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ziedmd

chokran

----------


## azaryouh

جزاك الله خيرا يا غالي

----------

